# Been gone awhile but been fishing.



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I spoke with a few folks before i started my voyage. This is my time of year (vacation) from working all spring summer and fall. My normal haunt from Nov to Mar is in Point Pleasant, NJ fishing for ling and cod. 
This year the fam wanted to get some warmer weather so we headed south to FL trying to catch new species of fish. Well it happened. Unfortuantely i left the digital cam in the car and had to use the disposables in the lunch bag. wordS of advice DONT USE CAPT DAN ON byrequestcharters.com. This guy was the worst. Nice boat but he had engine problems in the port but did not want to admit it. It took us over an hour to get 5 miles to the reef, but after we got there the fish were biting. I should have known something was not right when we boarded the boat and i saw a 40 qrt cooler with wheels and medium tackle gear with 1 hook and 1oz weights. i'm not going on too much of how he should stop running charters but let me say the bait was bigger than the fish we were catching. 

We setup oil rig trips in Gavelston, TX and biloxi, MS. both were blown out due to the winds

On the good side NC is and has been one of my favorites. I booked several charters out of carolina beach and was impressed on each outting. we basically caught the same species from the FL trips but 3x - 5x larger. My freezer is loaded with King Mack, CUDA (yummy), Mahi and grouper steaks and filets. We are going back on the 15th of december to try it again. I'll try to post a sample of what we were catching.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice post and pic of the cuda 

I caught one in the keys and wanted to eat it but the captain said the cuda in that area eat alot of posionous fish so it went back in lol


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice mix of fish you got there. Welcome back.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Nice to hear from you gwaud...*

...and I'm glad you had a great trip.

NICE feesh!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

welcome back. congrats on the catch.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

*John you are right*

Cuda in the south do have toxins in their meat from the fish they eat on the coral reefs. The ones caught from the carolinas north eat heathier nontoxic fish. i wanted to toss the fish after the pic but the capt said do not throw that fish back. I thought they were trying to save the king macks but he said it has meat similar to a rockfish and their cudas are nontoxic. i trusted him and he was right. they are great cut into chunks. 
I have part of the trip on film when we were catching mahi and kings while live lining cigar minnows. I wish someone would let me know how to upload it.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i looked at that florida guys site, he does look like a goof ball:--|


----------

